# I was at a show this weekend!



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 24, 2011)

Hubby & I decided to take the 6 hour trip to the Ottawa Orchid Society show. Its our favourite show to attend each year, plus the trip to Ottawa gives us time to visit some friends.
Here are some photos of the show. You'll have to forgive the quality, but we bought a new camera on the way home (lol)!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice show! Love that Liberty Taiwan!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 24, 2011)

The Liberty Taiwan is gorgeous.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2011)

Some impressive plants there!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 24, 2011)

So many nice Liberty Taiwans here as of recently!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

:clap::clap: Nice haul! Make it worthwhile if your going to travel that far  ...... a need a fix!!!


W. Beetus said:


> So many nice Liberty Taiwans here as of recently!


There certainly are!
I want to know if people succeed in growing them well & will they get them to rebloom? and how long it takes.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool!


----------

